# one kata



## rachel (May 25, 2003)

Does anyone have a video link for one kata? I'm learning this one and think I have it down but I'd like to see it. Thanks.


----------



## Brother John (May 25, 2003)

Just wondering if you meant short/long form one.

Your Bro.
John


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 25, 2003)

Don't forget here that Rachel does Chinese Kempo.


----------



## kenmpoka (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *Does anyone have a video link for one kata? I'm learning this one and think I have it down but I'd like to see it. Thanks. *


No links Rachel, but if you have any questions, be glad to help you out. Btw if you're interested about the history of your art, check out my site.

Respectfully,


----------



## RCastillo (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *Does anyone have a video link for one kata? I'm learning this one and think I have it down but I'd like to see it. Thanks. *



How about,  http://www.nackordkarate.com. There are good ones there to see!


----------

